# Suche: Games zum erschrecken



## Jang (4. März 2007)

Ich hatte mal ein kleines Programm womit man super gut Freunde erschrecken konnte. Da musste man den Mauszeiger durch ein Labyrith führen ohne an den Rand zu stoßen. Im dritten Level wurde der Gang dann immer schmaler so dass man sich richtig konzentrieren muss. Da kam dann ein Monster und man hat sich tierisch erschrocken. Leider kann ich das nicht mehr finden. Weiß jemand wo es das noch gibt?


----------



## doggelina (4. März 2007)

Hi Jang,

guck mal hier http://www.microspiele.com/spiele-geschicklichkeit.php
vielleicht ist es dabei. 
Bin auch "Rookie" hier. 

LG Doggelina


----------



## n00ki3 (5. März 2007)

das Spiel was du suchst http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&ct=re...K_zkTC2jfRx9sxqk=&sig2=lRfKg-W6u0o8QBLmivrEJQ


----------



## Chris B (22. März 2007)

n00ki3 hat gesagt.:


> das Spiel was du suchst http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&ct=re...K_zkTC2jfRx9sxqk=&sig2=lRfKg-W6u0o8QBLmivrEJQ



Nettes Teil....mein Gesicht war auch ohne Ton leicht mit kaltschweiss beschlagen^^


----------

